# How big will she be?



## deemltn (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi, 

This probably seems like a pretty dull question but I wanted to ask it anyway.

My beautiful little girl Nala seems to be sooooo small and I know its difficult to tell as I see her everyday, but she just doesn't seem to be growing lol

at 11 weeks old she weighed roughly 2.5 pounds she is now 6 and a half months and weighs just 3.5 pounds which doesn't seem like a lot to me.

I read somewhere that chis bones are fully formed at 7 months so i'm thinking that she is very very little and I wonder how big she will be roughly when she is fully grown?

I ask this because I have been told that the smaller chis are the more health problems they can have later in life. 

Thanksd


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

My girl is about the same, she's just over 5 months and little over 3 pounds, which is about 1.5 kg, the vet said she could grow to be 2.5kg xx


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Baby Girl is 3.3 lbs but she is tall. My vet says shes healthy so I don't worry. Sheis 4 mths

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Her frame size should be complete by 1 year of age. After that she'll just fill out. Some dogs have a natural stocky build, while others are built more fine boned. About the only fail proof way of knowing your Chi's adult size is to wait out the 18 months.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

TLI is correct.

Unfortunately, we hear of too many breeders who play into the desire for smaller and smaller Chis who will tell people that a dog is older than it actually is or will tell them that a dog who is 3 or 4 months old is about full grown or will get no bigger. Some vets will suggest this as well.

While it is possible to have 2 pound Chis who are adult dogs, it is not the norm. T and a few others here have full grown babies that size. 

My girls are all full grown and the smallest is 3.2 pounds. My largest is 4 lbs. My oldest 2 were 3 pounds at 6 months. My smallest was 3 pounds at 8 months. Some of the babies here will never reach 3-4 pounds and some here were 3-4 pounds by 3 months of age.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Another thing to mention, size does not necessarily correlate with weight. I see pups that have the same weights, but their measurements and size are completely different.


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

My first little boy is finely boned and was 5 pounds when I got him at 6 months old. He just recently jumped to 6 pounds at 2 years old but is not overweight. My other boy was huge at birth and was charting off the scale for size. He is very stalky and muscular and weighs almost 9 pounds at 7 months old. He was about 2 pounds when I got him at 8 weeks old.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby was just under 3.5 pounds when he was 16 weeks old. He is going to be two years old at the end of the month and weighs 5.5 pounds. When I got him, he was charing to be about 6 lbs, but the breeder said pups from his mom tend to be a little smaller than the chart. The best predictor of adult size is the pups parents and the breeder's knowledge of their lines. 



TLI said:


> Another thing to mention, size does not necessarily correlate with weight. I see pups that have the same weights, but their measurements and size are completely different.


This too. Toby is about 5.5 pounds but shares measurements will dogs that are up to half a pound smaller than him because he is long and thin. He has a smaller chest for a dog his size and most people do not think he weighs as much as he does because he is lanky and thin. Looks can be deceiving. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Prince my four year old male is the father of Sapphire. I had them both into the vet last week. Each weighed 3.5 pounds. Sapphire is 15 months old. Her mom is 5 pounds. It'll be interesting to see if she stays her current weight and favors her dad. The three pups in her little are four pounds or less currently. Hope she doesn't grow too much since I have bought her clothes! She is much more dainty looking than her dad. Prince is stocky with broad shoulders, Sapphire is long and lean like her mom but Prince's weight. Hard to tell is the answer I guess when it comes to size.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Like everyone else has said, every dog is VERY different. My bigger Chi grew SOOOOO quick, while my smaller one was very slow... and they are littermates. My smaller one was 3.4-3.6 at 7 months old and she is now a couple ounces over 4 lbs, she kept growing til about 2 years old. My new Chi was 3 lbs at 6 months and didn't grow past 10 months and she is now 3.6 lbs . They are all different and have different genetics.


----------



## Sonomi Consul (Oct 10, 2013)

Ringo is the biggest puppy in the litter and he weighs 1.8 kg (4 pounds). He is 4 months old. I don't know how accurate this site is, but you can calculate how big your puppy will get when he gets full grown.

You will input:
Your puppy's breed
birthday
today's date
today's weight

According to this chart, Ringo will be 2.5 kg (5.5 pounds) when he is full grown.

Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart
Puppy Chart Calculate your puppy's adult weight


----------



## Yuki-chi (Oct 6, 2013)

Blondie87 said:


> Like everyone else has said, every dog is VERY different. My bigger Chi grew SOOOOO quick, while my smaller one was very slow... and they are littermates. My smaller one was 3.4-3.6 at 7 months old and she is now a couple ounces over 4 lbs, she kept growing til about 2 years old. My new Chi was 3 lbs at 6 months and didn't grow past 10 months and she is now 3.6 lbs . They are all different and have different genetics.



BTW Bella look so stunning, I love black chi :love7:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sonomi Consul said:


> Ringo is the biggest puppy in the litter and he weighs 1.8 kg (4 pounds). He is 4 months old. I don't know how accurate this site is, but you can calculate how big your puppy will get when he gets full grown.
> 
> You will input:
> Your puppy's breed
> ...


If you want to look at a growth chart, I'd recommend the chihuahua growth chart. I don't think a general "puppy growth chart" is as accurate (although the accuracy of all puppy growth charts is questionable). A breed specific chart is geared more to the specific breed growth patterns. Chihuahua weight chart


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

deemltn said:


> Hi,
> 
> This probably seems like a pretty dull question but I wanted to ask it anyway.
> 
> ...


Weight is a tricky thing to guess. Every dog can be so different. But for reference. Chloe was 3.5 pounds at 7 months and she is 4.5 pounds now at a little over a year and a half. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> Toby was just under 3.5 pounds when he was 16 weeks old. He is going to be two years old at the end of the month and weighs 5.5 pounds. When I got him, he was charing to be about 6 lbs, but the breeder said pups from his mom tend to be a little smaller than the chart. The best predictor of adult size is the pups parents and the breeder's knowledge of their lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All 4 of mine seem the odd ones out when it comes to weight and size. Their weights do not come close to matching their size when compared to other Chi's their weight. They all measure out at least one pound or more less than their weights. 

Take Chance. He weighs 4 lbs, but is the size of everyone's 2.5/3 lbers. 

If you take Jade's measurements, they run with the 1 lbers. So really, you can't go by any of those things. They just end up the size they are genetically supposed to be, and it's a waiting game to see what that will be. 

Unfortunately, it can take up to 2 years of age to know. It doesn't help that so many breeders have turned to lying because they know people want the tiny ones, and many times will pay outlandish prices to try to get one. Only to find out 18 months to 2 years later that they paid that insane price for an average sized Chi. 

You can pretty much expect for the most part that your Chi's adult weight will be 4 lbs., or above as an adult. 4 lbs. is itty bitty. Contrary to popular belief, 4 lbs. is not "average." If your Chi matures out under 6 lbs. you will be amazed how tiny they'll be.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Prince is 8 lbs and the vet says he's healthy, he is quite big for a chi but his parents were big boned too. Didn't want a tiny as they look too fragile lol! As long as there healthy it doesn't matter how big they grow


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Cairo's Mom is about 6.5 pounds and his Dad is around 4 pounds, I think. Cai was the biggest puppy in his litter, if I'm remembering correctly. He had a brother that was his exact coloring but half his size and very dainty looking. Cai was charting as a 4-4.5 pound adult at first. Then, at around 2 months or so, he was weighing around 3 pounds. At 3.5 months, he was almost the size of his Mom and Dad. By the time I got him at 4 months and 1 day old, he was 5 pounds exactly. The last time I weighed him, he was 6.8 pounds at 7 months old. He is 9.5 months now. He is long and thin, not chubby at all. I'm sure he will be around 7 pounds when he is done growing. The charts were wrong and looking at his parentage didn't guess his correct size. I'm glad he turned out to be "bigger". He is much more sturdy this way. 

ETA: Just weighed him. He is now up to 7.4 pounds! I thought he was looking even longer than he normally does! lol
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Saqqara said:


> Cairo's Mom is about 6.5 pounds and his Dad is around 4 pounds, I think. Cai was the biggest puppy in his litter, if I'm remembering correctly. He had a brother that was his exact coloring but half his size and very dainty looking. Cai was charting as a 4-4.5 pound adult at first. Then, at around 2 months or so, he was weighing around 3 pounds. At 3.5 months, he was almost the size of his Mom and Dad. By the time I got him at 4 months and 1 day old, he was 5 pounds exactly. The last time I weighed him, he was 6.8 pounds at 8 months old. He is 9.5 months now. He is long and thin, not chubby at all. I'm sure he will be around 7 pounds when he is done growing. The charts were wrong and looking at his parentage didn't guess his correct size. I'm glad he turned out to be "bigger". He is much more sturdy this way.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Prince isn't chubby at all either, so glad he's a bigger chi too. Don't feel like i have to watch his every moment incase he hurts himself. Small chi's look so fragile, i would probably have a heart attack on every jump he did lol


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, I was terrified to get a Chihuahua because of their size. I knew I needed a small dog, so I was thinking more on the lines of a large toy Poodle or a small miniature. However, all that grooming was a big turnoff. When I settled on a long hair Chi, I just puppy proofed the heck out of my apartment, and hoped for the best. lol 
Cai is nice and sturdy. He takes flying leaps on and off the couch when he is excited with no problems. He almost gave me a heart attack when he first started doing it, but I have loosened up some. lol


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Omg I was the exact same! Everytime he took a flying jump off the couch i wouldcover my eyes and have a mini heart attack but now I've realised that he is capable of doing it without snapping his legs lol. Love how sturdy he is, makes it so much easier to just let him do what he wants to do instead of me standin over him watching his every move incase he hurts himself haha


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Ye I used to tell my dad off when he laughed at alina jumping on and off the sofa as he didn't expect it. But really its fine! Though its kinda like a great dane jumping off the roof of a house in size comparison!


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I think Prince does think he's a Great Dane the way he pounces around the house and barks at people he's never seen in the house before lol!! Chihuahua's aye


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Just be careful with the jumping off of things. There is a difference in "can they" and "should they". Even my littlest one at 3.25 pounds can jump off the back of the couch and run wildly down the hallway, but she really should not (on the jumping part). Chis are not fragile pieces of china, by any means, but their breed is particularly prone to patella and hip issues.

I recommend ramps and stairs and discourage jumping off beds, sofas and such.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I don't think Prince would appreciate if I brought stairs and ramps home for him to use lol!


----------

